
Boost Version 1.66.0 - stablemap
http://www.boost.org/users/history/version_1_66_0.html
======
iamvnraju
The Beast library is now officially a part of Boost. Beast makes REST and
WebSocket programming easier in modern C++. Congrats Vinnie Falco for a job
well done!!

